# Router Bit Advice Sought



## Cosmonaut99 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi,

I've recently bought my first (1/4" - 1/2") Router, and would like to use it on a long-running DIY project that I'm working on.

I have 3 laminated layers, which I would like to apply a smooth, 'rounded' edge, per my attempt at profile image below.










The laminated layers are 5.1cms thick in total.
I'd like the total 'width' of the cut at the widest point to be at least 3.5cms.

I've looked around on various sites.. but can't find a Router bit that is anything like this profile.

So can anyone recommend any suggested Router Bits, please ?

Ta.
Cosmonaut99.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

We used a large round over bit to get the profile you are looking for. You just use the center of the bit, run the piece on a router table or use a router with fence to keep the bit at the right distance from the bit. run the top then run the bottom.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

If the curve is too much then look for a thumbnail bit, they have a flatter curve but most are pricey. If you won't be using it muct I'd go for a large round over bit.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just one more bit

European Style Door Edge Router Bits

MLCS Euro door, door lip, finger pull, drawer lock bits, glue joint router bits


==



Cosmonaut99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've recently bought my first (1/4" - 1/2") Router, and would like to use it on a long-running DIY project that I'm working on.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I think the bit that comes closest to the profile shown is a table edge bit which is available from many sources.


----------

